# CELTIC TERRIER -ex- ISLE



## julian anstis (Nov 27, 2004)

Built 1979 at Lodose 7531tns. I belive she is employed on the vegatable oil trade.

Avonmouth 1994 photo courtesy P.W.Hobday.


----------

